# Rep. Reputations Whatever You Want To Call It



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

I have just been informed that RIU has stoped taking count of peoples rep, and therefor your rep wont go up.
I think that is fine and dandy. but isn't rep supost to help the users of the site know which posters to listen to and which ones to not listen to so hard?


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 22, 2007)

It's supposed to, but there were a few threads a while back were you could go and get a couple bumps of rep.....

The rep orgy as I like to refer to them....AHHH the good ol' days.....

That is probably why he stopped it..

It didn't really work, the more rep the more knowledge. Me, Mogie, FDD, Abudsmoker, UMMM, I dont know if I left anyone out but we would just pick a new person that we liked and hit him with a shit load of rep.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> It's supposed to, but there were a few threads a while back were you could go and get a couple bumps of rep.....
> 
> The rep orgy as I like to refer to them....AHHH the good ol' days.....
> 
> ...


don't go gettin' me all involved.  i had mine before that all started. i do remember jellybean though.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

oh nice, because of your rep orgies us new reposible rollitupians cant get a hit of rep?!  i'm just kiding.
but it seems that all forums use the rep system. they must have come up with a way to keep people from getting rep they dont desirve... right?


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> don't go gettin' me all involved.  i had mine before that all started. i do remember jellybean though.


Dont let him lie, he was there beggin for it like everyone else.......


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

I knew he was hitlers clone. like that movie about thoes kids in brazil


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*I was wondering why my rep stayed at 1.*

*Yeah....it does kinda suck.*

*The system encouraged people to be helpful. It was possible to be rewarded with a rep bump or two....Now, nothing to gain by being helpful. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I was wondering why my rep stayed at 1.*
> 
> *Yeah....it does kinda suck.*
> 
> *The system encouraged people to be helpful. It was possible to be rewarded with a rep bump or two....Now, nothing to gain by being helpful. *



nothing to gain? how about the satisfaction of helping someone?


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> nothing to gain? how about the satisfaction of helping someone?


*Awww...fooooo on satisfaction....*

*Well, fdd....how about you (or another higher up) helping me get my old acct straightend out. I had plenty of rep with my old name. *

*No mod (higher up) offered any assistance when I asked about it before.*

*Not even a response.* 

*Can I get some help now?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Awww...fooooo on satisfaction....*
> 
> *Well, fdd....how about you (or another higher up) helping me get my old acct straightend out. I had plenty of rep with my old name. *
> 
> ...



it's you!!! contact rollitup. he is the only one that has access to that area.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Fdd....You're joking right? You knew it was me. lol*

*I tried that to no avail.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Fdd....You're joking right? You knew it was me. lol*
> 
> *I tried that to no avail.*



i recognized your style. 

i'm looking at the members list and i don't even see you?


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Wow...I guess that answers that. Can I at least get my rep points back?*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Wow...I guess that answers that. Can I at least get my rep points back?*



i don't know what going on. did you do something bad? i don't recall you being into drama. i may have missed it. how many rep points did you have? i don't think i can change that.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Maybe my joing "another forum" had something to do with it. A forum Im no longer affiliated with BTW. But no...never into anything personally with anyone here. Nor did I badmouth RIU while I was venturing around.*

*And I was chock full-o-rep.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Wow...I guess that answers that. Can I at least get my rep points back?*



it's like you disappeared. i don't see you as being a "banned user". i can't find your other account anywhere.  even people who get banned don't disappear.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*I must have really been on the shit list. I was cyber-murdered.*

*Its all good though...appreciate the time you took/are taking to at least give me that much info.*

*Being in the dark sucks.*

*Thanks again, fdd.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I must have really been on the shit list. I was cyber-murdered.*
> 
> *Its all good though...appreciate the time you took/are taking to at least give me that much info.*
> 
> ...



nobody gets their account deleted, NOBODY!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

hahahaha you got e-murdered....ahaha


----------



## tckfui (Jan 29, 2008)

oh very nice. I leave for 2 seconds and I come back to this?!?!?! a big thread jacking party . nice, I thought you guys were my friends


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 30, 2008)

his content is still posted, you can find them in the stickies


----------

